# HELP!! So Frustrated!!



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I am now supposedly 20 DPO, but 5 pg tests over the last week have been







I feel pregnant, but I know that breastfeeding and the return of fertility can lead to a lot of pg symptoms. Thing is AF made an appearance and it seems like I O'd. My temps are still up. Aside from a few days I have been getting up earlier after the O date and it has been cooler in the bedroom at night, so I can't account for the temp shift any other way BUT ovulation. If I was trying to conceive I could say my symptoms were "wishful thinking" (BTDT), but we were not trying for pg. My fertility returning really caught me off guard. It took a long time for my fertility to return last time and we tried for over a year before I was able to conceive ds2 so I would be surprised if I was pg already. I am nursing less frequently than I was when I was just nursing ds1 at this point (but I am tandem nursing, the feedings are just spaced out a lot more than ds1 when he was a babe-he nursed ever 20-30 min around the clock at 9 months). I just can't figure it out and I am so frustrated!!

What's going on?







:







:







:

My chart


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

No one has any ideas??? ARGH!! I'm getting really stressed about the whole thing. On to 21 DPO


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

In TCOYF, she says that if you're 18 DPO, then you're pregnant. I don't know, it could be a chemical pregnancy, or an early miscarriage... Sorry, I'm a bit new to FAM, and breastfeeding throws a wrench in the works.


----------



## Ligmom (Nov 24, 2001)

Just looking at your chart, I would say you are so pregnant







Have you considered getting a blood test done?


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Sometimes charting before your fertility returns can be really really frustrating. I started charting about a year before my fertility returned and it was so confusing. There were more than a few times when I had what looked to be a clear temperature shift, but then no period and no pregnancy. I don't know why this happens sometimes.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey.... maybe it's your hormones starting to fluctuate again, but you're not actually ovulating yet. Maybe for a while, you should just chart your CM, and then after your first bleed, or when you start noticing fertile CM chart temps. I don't know, I'd have to think about that a bit more. But it's an idea.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I actually DID bleed. I started temping after my first AF and the suspected O date was day 18 or 19, which is right on cue for what it is normally (AF was exactly like usual as well). That is why the confusion.

I didn't have AF till much later last time, but even though I am tandem nursing now I don't end up nursing either boy at night most nights. AF returned shortly after ds2 (and ds1 actually) started sleeping through more often than not. I don't really know what to think!

Thanks for all the input though







Keep it coming!


----------

